# Flowering Anubia Bartai



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have an very large anubia bartai which is flowering (wish I had a decent camera!) It seems to be giving off gas or something from the flower, tiny bubbles. O2 maybe? Or even pollen, though it looks like tiny gas bubbles to me! Any thoughts on what the bubbles are?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

your guesses sound good to me, if they go up fast, air bubbles, if slower, pollen.


----------



## sucker4plecos (May 30, 2008)

Plants will produce oxygen when they are in their work cycle under light.... little gas bubbles are oxygen being released and is called "pearling" as it will look like little pearls attached to a plant ... this will happen when plants are working with a lot of light and CO2 infusion .... and the oxygen will escape from the plant where there are weak areas.... cuts or breaks in leaves and stems or a flower.... when an Anubias flowers underwater, it cannot be fertilized or pollenated .... flowers are meant to be above the water level during the dry season for these plants when they will often be exposed above the water surface....


----------

